# Oil pressure when cold.....



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Just out of interest, what should the meter read when i start my GTR33 from cold?

mines currently just under the 8, in between the last white line and the number 8.

Was looking around and seen on newera, that according to them, a healthy one when being started cold is 4kg/cm2

what should i be looking at to check, if anything atall??


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe have posted this in the wrong section, apologies......


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

The higher the reading the better.
When the engine is warmed up you want to see in the region of 4kg/cm2


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for that. I`ll be honest, im still trying to learn about the car and when i read that on newera's website, got a bit concerned as they say, pretty much, 4.2kg/cm2 is a sign of a healthy engine. Ive heard that there a good resource too, not like......Keighly is it? some cowboy place up North anyway, lol.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

If a cars been fitted with an oil cooler the pressure when cold will be lower than usual too.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

IanH said:


> If a cars been fitted with an oil cooler the pressure when cold will be lower than usual too.


Just to clarify:
A car with an oil cooler would have lower oil pressure when it is cold, compared to a car without an oil cooler when IT IS ALSO COLD.

Note that:
A car with oil cooler fitted may STILL HAVE an oil pressure reading above 4,2 if the engine is cold. Once this warms up it may drop below 4,2.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I thought that >=4kg/cm2 for cold and ~2kg/cm2 for warm was considerd good [both at idle] - assuming that the 1st stop on the factory dial is 2 and the next stop is 4.

Mine has an oil cooler fitted and after a hard boot when it drops back to idle - it can drop to below the 1st stop on the dial [about 3/4 of the way between 0 and the 1st stop] does this mean that I need to worry - everything else seems to be fine...

LONO9885 seems to be experiencing the same problem on a thread entitled "Low oil pressure concern", does anyone on here have a definitive answer on this???

Surely if you have a serious oil pressure issue and your main bearings are shot, you will get low readings consistently regardless of temperature, i.e. at cold and hot, because mine always shows a good reading when cold and varies when warm at idle.

I think I'll start a poll entitled what oil pressure do you have when warm and when cold!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Luckham said:


> Surely if you have a serious oil pressure issue and your main bearings are shot, you will get low readings consistently regardless of temperature, i.e. at cold and hot, because mine always shows a good reading when cold and varies when warm at idle.


When I bought mine the oil pump had came adrift from the block and the oil pressure sat at below 2 bar regardless of temperature/revs. We initially thought it was the pressure sender playing up but unfortunately it wasn't. The other giveaway is how long it takes for the oil to warm up - when mine was shot it'd take 30 minutes to see the oil temperature climb over 70. For the first week I was thinking 'this car is going to be a bloody nightmare!' as I was thinking it was normal to have to spend every sub-30 minute journey driving between 1.5 and 2k revs. Now it gets warm in under 10 minutes.


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

The R32 GTR manual states something like minimum 1.5 bar at tickover for 80degC oil. It also states minimum pressure at other specific rpms but don't know them off the top of my head. The hotter the oil the thinner it gets and the lower the pressure.


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

From what I was told you're looking for about 4kg/cm2 at about 4000rpm at full operating temp. Havn't got a clue for when it's cold though, soz.

Neil


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Has anybody else got any views on this oil pressure issue?!?  

Would like a definitive response as to what pressure reading is considered to be acceptable.

Mine at idle is about 6 when cold and between 1 3/4 and 2 when warm [80 degrees] is that acceptable?


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

I've just fitted an aftermarket oil pressure gauge on an RB25DET, and have found the stock Nissan gauge to be way off at idle.

The new gauge reads just above 1 bar at idle (should be 1.1 according to manual) but the stock Nissan gauge reads 2 kg/m^2.

Once the oil pressure gets to 4 bar and above both gauges read the same.  Seems the stock Nissan gauges can't be trusted.

These are the recommended oil pressures according to the manual:

idle: 1.1(RB25DET) 1.5(RB26DETT)
2000rpm: 3.5(RB25DET) 3.0(RB26DETT)
6000rpm: 5.6(RB25DET) 4.6(RB26DETT)


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

We base start up oil pressure on typical weather temperatures out side of around 15-35 degrees C, which is what is normal in Japan.

You're in March in UK where in the morning there is probably frost on your windows, especially in the colder regions, maybe even snow - so your oil will be thicker as start up and so the pressure reading will be significantly higher then.

See what the gauge is doing when the car reaches normal operating temps after around 15 minutes driving, assuming your thermostat works properly.

Not all standard gauges are particularly accurate on R32's. The sender can gunk up, etc. if the engine's old, but if it's a low mileage car, they're usually pretty accurate when we compare after market gauges with the one in the dash.

Hope this helps.

Miguel.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply SimonM & Miguel

That clears that one up then!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*rb26 oil pressure?*

What should be the oil pressure of a stock engine at tick over and say 4000rpm and 8000rpm?

Where do you lot connect a mechanical gauge on these engines to check pressure as i hear the stock gauge and sendor can read way wrong!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

just re read the thread and found what i wanted -

idle: 1.1(RB25DET) 1.5(RB26DETT)
2000rpm: 3.5(RB25DET) 3.0(RB26DETT)
6000rpm: 5.6(RB25DET) 4.6(RB26DETT)

Guess these are all hot?

Now where do you fit the mechanical gauges ( tempory to check)

Thanks


----------

